# RESOLVED: Holland Lops in NYC need a good home



## Amoki (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I have 2 wonderful and adorable holland lops (living in NYC) that need a loving home with lots of space for them to play. They are both about a year and a half old; one neutered male and one spayed female. They absolutely love each other so they MUST be adopted together. Toki (the male) is gray and white and Amelie (the female) is black and white. 

They come with all their supplies (cage, litterbox, water bottle, bowls, play pen, towels, etc.)

They have a great veterinarian in Long Island.

I can answer any questions you may have about them.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello!

Do you have any pictures?? 

How do you think they'd react to being around another male (neutered) rabbit?

Is their vet by any chance Catnip and Carrots? Just wondering, as that is probably where I am going to start taking Barnaby (I had some issues with my current vet).

I've been looking for a rabbit or two to attempt to bond with my very shy/submissive male Barnaby. He's the tort lionhead in my avatar. Of course if I take in another bunny or two and they don't get along with Barnaby bean, I'm willing to keep them seperate from him.

Anyways I'd at least like to hear more about them, and see pictures if you have any. If you'd like, you can respond to me here or drop me an email - [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Amoki (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi!!

I have a bunch of photos of them! I sent them to your email address since there were so many. I also included lots of information about them.

And yes, they go to Catnip and Carrots. I LOVE it there. The doctors are so professional and caring. A great experience all around.

Hope to speak to you soon.


----------



## EileenH (Nov 10, 2008)

That's my vet too!


----------



## Amoki (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think I can ask for a better bunny doctor. They really know their stuff there!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 19, 2008)

I can honestly say that posting pictures here is one of the best things you can do for the bunners!


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm most likely taking these two, unless Amoki finds them another home before I'm ready for them.

I just need to wait until after Christmas time, since I'm moving soon and don't want to make things more stressful for me or the rabbits.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2008)

Dr. Saver at Catnip and Carrots is wonderful. They aregreat rabbit vets.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope these two won't be leaving RO forum? Pictures can multiply smiles --


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 20, 2009)

So I know that I'm bringing up an older post but I just wanted to share that last Sunday Amoki's bunnies moved in with me  

They are adorable and I'll see what I can do about posting some pictures sometime soon.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 20, 2009)

:camera Photos are good! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2009)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> So I know that I'm bringing up an older post but I just wanted to share that last Sunday Amoki's bunnies moved in with me
> 
> They are adorable and I'll see what I can do about posting some pictures sometime soon.


That excellent news!! Congratulations on your new additions. And, yes, pictures are a must. 

I'm going to move this to Rescue Stories.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 20, 2009)

AWESOME! Pictures!


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats great news, congrats!


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2009)

:yahoo:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy new beginnings are the best!! How I admire you, and look up to you for giving them a home. :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

They've only been here 4 days, but are eating like champs and having a great time binking around the bunny room.  I'm still working on getting some pictures.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2009)

Another RO successful rehome! This is great news!


----------



## Amoki (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'd like to give Dragonrain a biiiig "thank you!" for giving them such a wonderful new home. It's the start of a beautiful new friendship (or two).


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 29, 2009)

I love a good fairy-tale ending


----------

